# wild caught kribs



## frascom (Nov 3, 2009)

Anybody know of any suppliers which sell wild caught kribs pelvicochromus pulcher.
Any help would be very appreciated?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I may be mistaken but I think these fish are extinct in the wild. Most of the Victorian cichlids are endangered. There are breeding programs to keep them going.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

There are some people who offer WC kribs, I suggest you use google to find them, or post an add in the trading section: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/ There is no real reason to search out WC kribs, but you may want to search out a particular strain that you like.

Pelvicachromis are not Victorian basin cichlids and to my knowledge are still relatively abundant in the wild.


----------



## frascom (Nov 3, 2009)

They are very abundant in the wild and are not extinct or close to going extint.
Ill have a scan to see if I can find somewhere otherwise if anyone knows where I could purchase them please let me know!

fraser


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Wetspotcx on aquabid has wild P. pulcher up for auction right now. $8 buyitnow I've gotten some from Aubiasdesign and Lotsoffish


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

cool fish, you should be able to find some without much trouble. i have personally bought some from atlantis fish in Florida or i have also bought some nice F1s from jeff at aquaticclarity. here is alink to his page http://aquaticclarity.com/fish/.

the best thing you can do to keep cost down is find a breeder close to you through local clubs and forums. i have not notice too much of a difference between F0 and F1.

i hope this helps and good luck. keep us posted as to where you find what you are looking for.

Joel


----------

